# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  suzuki adress fl125

## vasilimertzani

ξερει κανενας τγν λειτουργια του injection στην μηχανη; Κάνει πάρα πολύ θόρυβο μία βαλβίδα, βαλβίδα ρελαντί την ονομάζουν. Το περίεργο είναι ότι δουλεύει Σχεδόν σε όλες τις στροφές, οπότε λέω και να την αλλάξω πάλι τα ίδια θα γίνει. Θεωρητικά αυτή δεν δουλεύει Οπότε είναι στο ρελαντί?
Πάντως το κύκλωμα του Injection Είναι πολύ απλό.

----------

